# Ossicle mobilization and stapes mobilization



## Rip (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. mobilizes ossicles and stapes....
isn't stapes part of the ossicles?  would it be coded separately?

Would I code:  69631 Typmpanoplasty and 69650 Stapes mobilization?


----------



## fmuldoon (Dec 24, 2012)

Per CPT code definition the ossicular chin is part of the Tympanoplasty procedure, and therefore, the two cpt codes you plan on billing appear correct for the procedures you presented.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes you are correct. there are three parts to the ossicles. _*malleus*_ or hammer, _*incus*_ or anvil and _*stapes*_ .

Does the doctor just mobilize? CPT 69631 is for a tympanoplasty? I agree with 69650 but not so much with 69631 without additional documenation. 

Have a great day


----------



## mdmoney (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree need more info if a 69631 was actually done.

Wouldn't 69650 be included with a 69631?


----------

